# Does anyone here bow hunt urban zones?



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey yall, I might be acquiring 10 acres of private land in a new urban zone in NE Ohio that was just passed this year to be allowed to bow hunt (North Royalton). Question, how many here are hunting these new urban zones and where did you go to take your archery proficiency test? How easy/hard was it to get your permit from the police dept. etc? Thanks for the info!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Archery test was easy. 10 yards /5 shots need to score 45 out of 50. Gander Mountain in Twinsburg.
lots of hoops to jump through. Still going though the process but looks like I'll know this week.

http://www.northroyalton.org/pdf_northroyalton/en-US/PoliceDept/081116 Web Packet - Deer.pdf


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wish you luck, FISHAHOLIC. There are some doggone big deer, and lots of them, in urban areas.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Wallydog is right the test is the easy part. The politics beyond that are insane. Depending on the municipality, it becomes a game of who knows who.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have an 80 acre farm in Medina County, just wondering if all this is worth it. I know there's big deer around but I have big deer on my farm too. Just another option.. Hope yall have a safe, successful season!


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

wallydog said:


> Archery test was easy. 10 yards /5 shots need to score 45 out of 50. Gander Mountain in Twinsburg.
> lots of hoops to jump through. Still going though the process but looks like I'll know this week.
> 
> http://www.northroyalton.org/pdf_northroyalton/en-US/PoliceDept/081116 Web Packet - Deer.pdf


Wally dog did you get it yet? and what is required of notifying the people that own the adjacent property to were your going to hunt? Thanx


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

slashbait said:


> Wally dog did you get it yet? and what is required of notifying the people that own the adjacent property to were your going to hunt? Thanx


Yes I received the permit Tuesday. You have to send a letter to all that are adjacent that you intend to apply for the deer permit. I was told that they do not need to give you permission.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

wallydog said:


> Yes I received the permit Tuesday. You have to send a letter to all that are adjacent that you intend to apply for the deer permit. I was told that they do not need to give you permission.


Awesome I just sent the letters! I'm trying for Parma


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

$150 for a permit?! I'm sure it's only good for just the one season too. Forget that, I'll hunt my farm for the cost of license and tags...


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> $150 for a permit?! I'm sure it's only good for just the one season too. Forget that, I'll hunt my farm for the cost of license and tags...


Un real Jumped through all the hoops to be told its not a copy of my liability insurance but the property owner were I am going to hunt insurance . Aint no way they will understand that. Dont get it why dont you need that when you get permission to hunt private property were its legal to hunt? Can see it now telling them they will pay my medical bills if I should fall out of tree. Or better yet be held responsible if some one else or pet should get hurt. Oh well did get to meet a lot of neighbors I didn't no. Bet if they put this on ballot again it wont pass again


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

slashbait said:


> Un real Jumped through all the hoops to be told its not a copy of my liability insurance but the property owner were I am going to hunt insurance . Aint no way they will understand that. Dont get it why dont you need that when you get permission to hunt private property were its legal to hunt? Can see it now telling them they will pay my medical bills if I should fall out of tree. Or better yet be held responsible if some one else or pet should get hurt. Oh well did get to meet a lot of neighbors I didn't no. Bet if they put this on ballot again it wont pass again


Is this to hunt in North Royalton or Parma?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

slashbait said:


> Un real Jumped through all the hoops to be told its not a copy of my liability insurance but the property owner were I am going to hunt insurance . Aint no way they will understand that. Dont get it why dont you need that when you get permission to hunt private property were its legal to hunt? Can see it now telling them they will pay my medical bills if I should fall out of tree. Or better yet be held responsible if some one else or pet should get hurt. Oh well did get to meet a lot of neighbors I didn't no. Bet if they put this on ballot again it wont pass again


Actually, the document you print out from ODNR to hunt private property that you have the land owner sign legally releases them from all liability should an accident occur. Too much BS to deal with for those urban zones. I understand the shooting test and maybe have each person pass a hunter safety course but all that other stuff just to hunt when you are the ones who supposedly want the population in check? No ones going to go through that crap and it will have no affect. Plain stupid.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

rangerpig250 said:


> Is this to hunt in North Royalton or Parma?


And Broadview Heights, Strongsville and a few other suburbs in Cuyahoga County. 6 total passed the bill this spring. No one knew it was gonna cost you an extra $150 on top of license, tags and now obtaining a copy of some ones home owners personal liabilty insurance among other things. Ridiculous


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

rangerpig250 said:


> Is this to hunt in North Royalton or Parma?


Parma


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Bay Village. Damn !!


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Update on getting a copy of homeowners insurance from property owner of property your going to hunt. Got A call back from division of wildlife and they were completely unaware of this action. This was the first they heard of it. Apparently this is not the case in North Royalton. I asked if they new of any permits issued in Parma and they didnt. Guess ill have to cross Srague Rd and meet my North Royalton nieghbors.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Way too much stuff to go through I know plus the permit fee. Some how i made it though all the stuff. Been over run with deer for years now.Hopefully I can thin some out. Between the deer damage permits from the state and the city being in a deer special permit zone here in Royalton I can put a pretty good hurting on them.Should have plenty of burger to pay for the permit.I Did have to give a copy of home owners insurance.I'm hunting my property only though.You also have to call the police dept every time before you hunt.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

There are laws on the books already protecting the landowner from any suit from anyone using the land for recreational purposes. This is all about politics and $$ in permits with these city's. DOW needs to jump up and take the lead on these types of issues instead of sitting on their hands like they have since the 80's. Take a test??? Pay to hunt??? whats going on?? I fought these issues in my city a while back and they finally opened it back up with stipulations, but you know what??, if I have landowner permission and a tag in my pocket by the state I'm legal, and they better come help me if I get in trouble.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Popspastime said:


> There are laws on the books already protecting the landowner from any suit from anyone using the land for recreational purposes. This is all about politics and $$ in permits with these city's. DOW needs to jump up and take the lead on these types of issues instead of sitting on their hands like they have since the 80's. Take a test??? Pay to hunt??? whats going on?? I fought these issues in my city a while back and they finally opened it back up with stipulations, but you know what??, if I have landowner permission and a tag in my pocket by the state I'm legal, and they better come help me if I get in trouble.


I agree 100%. Now, in these highly populated areas, I agree you should take a proficiency test to make sure you can at least hit a target consistently and aren't just chuckin arrows out there but the rest of it is all just BS


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

slashbait said:


> Un real Jumped through all the hoops to be told its not a copy of my liability insurance but the property owner were I am going to hunt insurance . Aint no way they will understand that. Dont get it why dont you need that when you get permission to hunt private property were its legal to hunt? Can see it now telling them they will pay my medical bills if I should fall out of tree. Or better yet be held responsible if some one else or pet should get hurt. Oh well did get to meet a lot of neighbors I didn't no. Bet if they put this on ballot again it wont pass again





slashbait said:


> Update on getting a copy of homeowners insurance from property owner of property your going to hunt. Got A call back from division of wildlife and they were completely unaware of this action. This was the first they heard of it. Apparently this is not the case in North Royalton. I asked if they new of any permits issued in Parma and they didnt. Guess ill have to cross Srague Rd and meet my North Royalton nieghbors.


I don't doubt it. Your first post, where the property owners would be liable for damages in case you fell out of your tree stand, is in contravention of the law! This was changed many years ago so that farmers would NOT be liable if a hunter stepped into a groundhog hole and snapped a leg, etc! 

Anyway, I don't think local law can trump state law.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Update! Parma agreed to hunters insurance Not land owners and I got the permit! 
Lot of hoops on this one but it will be well worth it! This was there 5th one issued


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

slashbait said:


> Update! Parma agreed to hunters insurance Not land owners and I got the permit!
> Lot of hoops on this one but it will be well worth it! This was there 5th one issued


Good job. Glad to see you got the permit. Best of luck and good hunting.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanx! And congrats on that buck!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, indeed! Hope you whack a Booner! Still, the politics and rigamarole is bit much to put up with. But, it's not like you're hunting out in the sticks, so things will be different. One of the largest bucks I've ever seen in my life was about a half mile from my house. And I live in town!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats on the permits. I wish they'd open the bow hunting in my city (Tallmadge). I'm on 4 acres with access to the neighbor's 7 acres as well! If they charged $150 for a permit, I wouldn't do it though! That's way too much even if I wouldn't have to pay for a deer tag on my property. I wouldn't pay more than $50. To me, it's about how expensive is the meat that you're getting from the deer? At some point it's just cheaper and easier to go buy beef!


----------

